# Tivo Slide Remote keyboard no longer works after software update



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I have a Tivo Slide Remote and a Tivo Mini. Apparently there was a software update and the keyboard no longer works. However everything else on the remote does including the button that plays a sound on the remote in case it you lose it.

I've tried restarting the Tivo Mini a few times as well as pressing the Tivo Button and the Red C button as well. Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

omelet1978 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Tivo Slide Remote and a Tivo Mini. Apparently there was a software update and the keyboard no longer works. However everything else on the remote does including the button that plays a sound on the remote in case it you lose it.
> 
> ...


Just as a data point, my Slide Pro remote keyboard continues to work with my main TiVo box (I don't have a Mini to check with). Could there be a physical issue with your remote? Also, you might try new batteries.


----------



## adam3914 (Jul 18, 2007)

My tivo slide with Bluetooth stopped working on my mini, and my tvio slide rf stopped working on my roamio with the USB dongle after the software update. They definitely changed something with the remotes.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

adam3914 said:


> tvio slide rf stopped working on my roamio with the USB dongle after the software update.


If you have a TiVo Slide Pro Remote (RF), you don't need a USB dongle with the Roamio?

Scott


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> If you have a TiVo Slide Pro Remote (RF), you don't need a USB dongle with the Roamio?
> 
> Scott


Correct.


----------



## adam3914 (Jul 18, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> Correct.


That is true, but the tivo is in a cabinet and far away so the rf signal is not consistent. So I added a USB dongle that extends outside the cabinet and the remotes worked great, until the software update.


----------



## wiseone (Aug 3, 2011)

same thing happened to me, I had to go buy a new slide pro remote with dongle which worked. $$ down the drain for NO reason.


----------



## wiseone (Aug 3, 2011)

Plex missing for me too, multiple reboots won't bring it back. No idea what Tivo is doing. Bad update? maybe i'll try reset.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Same thing happened to me. Older slide remote on v1 mini.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

So, I had four minis on my account. 3 of them had the old slide RF remote with the USB plug that looks like a small thumb drive. Since the update, ZERO of the slide remotes work any longer. The brand new type slide remote I just had to buy works. Obviously Tivo killed functionality with the old slide remote. Thanks again, Tivo.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a Slide Pro remote which generally has been working well, and then, with the last 1-2 weeks, commands will freeze on it every now-and-again; very odd, as no issue like that until then. An easy solution has been to quickly slide the keyboard partly open and then closed again--fixes the issue every time, in just a few seconds. But still wish that the issue wasn't there.


----------



## adam3914 (Jul 18, 2007)

wmhjr said:


> So, I had four minis on my account. 3 of them had the old slide RF remote with the USB plug that looks like a small thumb drive. Since the update, ZERO of the slide remotes work any longer. The brand new type slide remote I just had to buy works. Obviously Tivo killed functionality with the old slide remote. Thanks again, Tivo.


People should contact tivo about this issue. I contacted them via email and I got this response.

Please do try dialing 877-367-8486 so that we can further diagnose this issue since this is the first issue we received through the remote functionalities for the software update.

Contact Us


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes. Call them. It took two hours on the phone but the agreed to replace my old style slide remotes with new slide remote pro units. They acknowledged that the update killed the ability to use the old style. I’m still out the $65 I spent to replace the first one.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh, and yes- as usual it’s always the “first” time the issue was reported. They always say that. I don’t know if they simply have the worst knowledge management system ever designed or if it’s just their policy to lie. Or both.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

wmhjr said:


> Yes. Call them. It took two hours on the phone but the agreed to replace my old style slide remotes with new slide remote pro units. They acknowledged that the update killed the ability to use the old style. I'm still out the $65 I spent to replace the first one.


Interesting: both my original slide remote and my Slide Pro remote still generally work (on a Bolt; although the Slide Pro remote with a sometimes "tic" recently). This must be somewhat box specific?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Interesting: both my original slide remote and my Slide Pro remote still generally work (on a Bolt; although the Slide Pro remote with a sometimes "tic" recently). This must be somewhat box specific?


I think they are all referring to the older Bluetooth dongle ones.

Scott


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

HerronScott said:


> I think they are all referring to the older Bluetooth dongle ones.
> 
> Scott


Correct.


----------



## news4me2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Woke up this morning to find that the Slide Remote (with USB Dongle) on my Roamio Plus was not working in RF Mode. Tried numerous troubleshooting steps to get it to work (with and without dongle) but was only able to get it to revert to IR Mode. So, I called TiVo Support and they replaced it with a free C00270 Remote.

<Oct 21> Adding this edit to clarify that the update to 20.7.4.RC2 on my Roamio Plus had occurred prior to the issue with the Slide Remote v1.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Weird, I got the update and my old BT Slide still works on the Roamio. I don't use these on the Minis though.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have 5 slide pro remotes, 2 are on Roamio's and 3 on version 1 mini's with the RF dongles, all the keyboards are working fine and always have.

I tried one of my old BT slides in a mini and it worked fine, software version 20.7.2.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

eric102 said:


> I have 5 slide pro remotes, 2 are on Roamio's and 3 on version 1 mini's with the RF dongles, *all the keyboards are working fine* and always have.
> 
> I tried one of my old BT slides in a mini and it worked fine, *software version 20.7.2*.


Although NOT specifically stated, these folks are talking about *20.7.4 
*
Check back after you get the update.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

eric102 said:


> I have 5 slide pro remotes, 2 are on Roamio's and 3 on version 1 mini's with the RF dongles, all the keyboards are working fine and always have.
> 
> I tried one of my old BT slides in a mini and it worked fine, software version 20.7.2.


That's great. Except so did everybody elses with 20.7.2.

We're talking about what happens with 20.7.4.RC2


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

BTW, for the record - during a call late last week Tivo acknowledged the issue with at least V1 minis and the old BT slide remotes. After a bunch of discussion taking way too much time, they replaced some more of my BT slide remotes with the newer slide remote Pros - which immediately worked. They did not refund the purchase of the Slide Pro that I bought last week to troubleshoot this. The Slide Pro offers no additional or new functionality over the V1 slide that it replaced, so it cost me about $65 for the most recent Tivo quality issue.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

wmhjr said:


> The Slide Pro offers no additional or new functionality over the V1 slide that it replaced, so it cost me about $65 for the most recent Tivo quality issue.


Well, if you have the energy, I guess that you could return the Slide Pro that you had purchased, and then seek an additional replacement from TiVo.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> Well, if you have the energy, I guess that you could return the Slide Pro that you had purchased, and then seek an additional replacement from TiVo.


Given the hours it took to begin with just to get this far, my time is worth way more than the $65. I'm just chalking it up to another Tivo lack of quality and a complete disregard to customer service. To be honest, as difficult as it was to get anything done I really can't stomach the thought of spending more time with the extraordinarily unhelpful and ineffective customer service people.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

ClearToLand said:


> Although NOT specifically stated, these folks are talking about *20.7.4
> *
> Check back after you get the update.


The OP started this thread on 9/15, pretty sure 20.7.4 wasn't out then but I've been wrong before


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Not so sure of that. I know I’ve had 20.7.4 for at least two weeks. Do you really know when distribution started?


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

wmhjr said:


> Not so sure of that. I know I've had 20.7.4 for at least two weeks. Do you really know when distribution started?


Nope, but the first mention of it that I saw was in the 20.7.4 thread where someone said they'ed had it a few weeks, that thread started on Wednesday.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

wmhjr said:


> Given the hours it took to begin with just to get this far, my time is worth way more than the $65. I'm just chalking it up to another Tivo lack of quality and a complete disregard to customer service. To be honest, as difficult as it was to get anything done I really can't stomach the thought of spending more time with the extraordinarily unhelpful and ineffective customer service people.


Sad but, totally understandable. (I'm, myself, on my third month of AT&T overcharges--apparently, its system has not been honoring my negotiated rate and has been ignoring the customer service reps' "corrections" after I call (with no one there tracking matters or informing me of what's happening/not happening).


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Just got 20.7.4 on my version 1 mini's and nothing works on the blue tooth slides, unlike the OP who only lost the keyboard functions. Slide Pros with RF dongles continue to work fine on the version 1 minis with the 20.7.4 update.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

wmhjr said:


> BTW, for the record - during a call late last week Tivo acknowledged the issue with at least V1 minis and the old BT slide remotes. After a bunch of discussion taking way too much time, they replaced some more of my BT slide remotes with the newer slide remote Pros - which immediately worked. They did not refund the purchase of the Slide Pro that I bought last week to troubleshoot this. The Slide Pro offers no additional or new functionality over the V1 slide that it replaced, so it cost me about $65 for the most recent Tivo quality issue.


Thanks for this post. It inspired me to call Tivo and ask for two Slide Pro remotes, to replace my BT slides that no longer work with my V1 Mini's.

At first the csr offered me one regular Tivo remote to use with both Mini's ????
Then she spoke to a supervisor and offered/shipped me two Slide Pro remotes!


----------



## ericr74 (Apr 16, 2001)

I have the same problem. Older version mini, older version slide remote with dongle. It worked fine up until the 20.7.4 update, and now it does nothing except control the volume and TV functions.

I have called TiVo twice, spending over an hour with them. The first time they said they would send me a new plain RF remote. I said no thanks. The second time I called she took me through unpairing debugging steps, and the remote would not re-pair to the dongle. Despite me telling her that many people are experiencing this after the software update and despite her talking to their "back end", she says they have no volume of calls or history about this issue. They are sending a replacement dongle. I'm sure it will fail with that too, but they wouldn't send a replacement slide remote. TiVo service really sucks.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I would keep pushing for a replacement since it appears they broke the old Bluetooth on these Mini's in the update probably related to the new Bluetooth VOX remotes.

Scott


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> I would keep pushing for a replacement since it appears they broke the old Bluetooth on these Mini's in the update probably related to the new Bluetooth VOX remotes.
> 
> Scott


When I called, I told them that it was posted in the Tivo forums that they broke it with the update and the CSR agreed right away. She only wanted to send me one regular remote at first though, for both of my Mini V1's???

I told her that I've Beta tested many times, so I knew what to look for too

I've been with Tivo almost since the beginning and I've had many, many units, but I don't really know if that played a part in me getting two Slide Pros sent to me. They're at my doorstep now I see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericr74 (Apr 16, 2001)

I also told them about this forum and many others with the same issues, solved by a slide pro. I've been with TiVo since series 1. Now I got separate notifications that they've mailed me a plain remote and a dongle despite me telling them I don't want a plain remote. Sounds like I will get to have hours more fun with their representatives once these items arrive.


----------



## WRX09MD (Aug 25, 2013)

I had the same issue with my two remotes on both of my minis. I purchased two new slide pros from tivo the other day. Found this thread and will be calling tomorrow trying to get two more new ones so I can sell those and recoup my money.

Anyone need any good Bluetooth slide remotes, got two ready to ship.


----------



## WRX09MD (Aug 25, 2013)

Called this morning and Tivo is sending me two new slide pro remotes free of charge.


----------



## supersnoop (Nov 13, 2007)

WRX09MD said:


> Called this morning and Tivo is sending me two new slide pro remotes free of charge.


What all did they make you do? I sat on the phone with them for 30 minutes while they tried to troubleshoot the remote, but I had to get back to work before they came to a conclusion. I've got a ticket number so I can call back later.


----------



## ericr74 (Apr 16, 2001)

Your experience is more consistent with mine. Debug forever because of course the customer is wrong about the update causing this. There is definitely no history of this happening to anyone else. I don't know how the other guy was able to get what is necessary in 30 minutes. I've wasted over and hour and now am waiting for hardware that will not solve my issue.


----------



## WRX09MD (Aug 25, 2013)

supersnoop said:


> What all did they make you do? I sat on the phone with them for 30 minutes while they tried to troubleshoot the remote, but I had to get back to work before they came to a conclusion. I've got a ticket number so I can call back later.


The csr told me they had to try and troubleshoot it over the phone and I refused to as I told him the issue is known and Tivo has been sending out slide pro remotes as free replacements. He instisted on troubleshooting again and I refused and asked to speak to a supervisor. Once supervisor got on the phone i explained the same thing to her and she agreed to send me two remotes. All in I was on the phone for a half hour, 20 min of that was being on hold.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

supersnoop said:


> What all did they make you do? I sat on the phone with them for 30 minutes while they tried to troubleshoot the remote, but I had to get back to work before they came to a conclusion. I've got a ticket number so I can call back later.


It's called CSR roulette I think. I spent maybe 15 minutes total getting them to send me two Slide Pro's.
No troubleshooting at all for me after I told her that I read about it on the Tivo forums.

She did want to send me just one regular Tivo remote at first though and then after talking to her supervisor, she sent me the two Slides.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Isn't it interesting that nobody is surprised that....

1) Tivo clearly knows about the issue
2) Tivo clearly continues to start by saying they've never heard of the issue
3) Tivo has STILL not done anything proactive, or published ANYTHING whatsoever ANYWHERE acknowledging the issue.....

To summarize, a Tivo software change caused Tivo equipment to fail, and their strategy is to stick their head in the sand and ignore it, then try to not admit it, all at the expense of their customers.


----------



## WRX09MD (Aug 25, 2013)

wmhjr said:


> Isn't it interesting that nobody is surprised that....
> 
> 1) Tivo clearly knows about the issue
> 2) Tivo clearly continues to start by saying they've never heard of the issue
> ...


That's the norm, no surprise here.


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

Spent an hour on the phone. 

Originally, "John", um right, was going on and on about troubleshooting and global resetting, saying there was nothing he could do about getting replacements. I cut him off short, saying it a known problem, and asking for a supervisor. Lo and behold, after being put on hold repeatedly, he says he doesn't have access on his screen, but he could go through customer retention to authorize the replacements.

Guess, the lesson is just to be persistent.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

Good thing that I got Tivo to send me the two Slide Pro remotes.
Amazon just sent me an email saying that my order of two VOX remotes with usb dongle has been delayed until who knows when!!!
I was supposed to have received them today.

Oh well.


----------



## ericr74 (Apr 16, 2001)

Finally after a total of four calls they are sending me a slide pro remote. The first two calls got me an RF remote (to which I said please do NOT send, I don't want it) and a new USB dongle. Of course the dongle didn't help, so I called a third time Monday morning. The agent said he was escalating the issue to their "trend" team, and that I should expect to hear back from them in 24-48 hours. They couldn't/wouldn't do anything else because the issue has to be investigated/reported.

This morning, three days later and after hearing nothing, I called again and spent 25 minutes talking to support. The agent said she would escalate it to their "trend" team. I said that's what the guy said on Monday and he told me I should expect to hear back by one day ago. She said there weren't repeated reports about this, so the issue was closed. Then she said "so don't worry, now it's been reported" and she will again send it to the "trend" team. I complained again, saying I just want a slide pro to fix the problem; why are other people getting these to fix their problem but not me? Finally she consulted with someone else, and they are sending me a slide pro.

Would anyone call this good customer service? Four calls, hours wasted, two devices sent to me that didn't help at all. Before my first call I already knew the solution that worked for others and asked for it every time I called.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow! seems like a lot of work and frustration to score a free remote. I'm to lazy and will wait for an update that fixes the problem.


----------



## ericr74 (Apr 16, 2001)

eric102 said:


> Wow! seems like a lot of work and frustration to score a free remote. I'm to lazy and will wait for an update that fixes the problem.


If they ever fix it. Even if they do, I'll bet the fix won't come any time soon.

The replacement remote fixed the problem.


----------



## WRX09MD (Aug 25, 2013)

eric102 said:


> Wow! seems like a lot of work and frustration to score a free remote. I'm to lazy and will wait for an update that fixes the problem.


Tivo in all is a frustration, there is no way I would recommend a tivo to someone that has no technical ability. The whole remote issue would drive an older person crazy. Imagine coming home and all the sudden your remote doesn't work anymore, you had no clue an update happened. You call tivo and get the run around, then throw the remote against the wall because it doesn't matter anymore and have to splurge on a new one. This whole time you haven't got a clue if the new remote will work....and Tivo doesn't have a clue anyways. Between the issues with cable cards and getting tivo set up it's just a pain. I wanted to give my lifetime premier to my parents but it would cause me more headache then I would want to deal with.

The only reason I still use my tivos is because i'm invested. The damn rovi guide really has me reconsidering though. I really can't stand tivo at all anymore.


----------



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

I have the older style (no back button) slide remote with USB dongle on my Mini V1. After the 20.7.4 update my remote quit working like everyone else. After explaining that my remote was the older version they finally decided to send me a new slide remote Pro. 
My question is, will my current USB dongle work with the new slide remote pro? They would not send me a new dongle.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Finalrinse said:


> My question is, will my current USB dongle work with the new slide remote pro? They would not send me a new dongle.


No, the old slide uses bluetooth, the new slide uses RF.


----------



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

eric102 said:


> No, the old slide uses bluetooth, the new slide uses RF.


Thanks, just ordered a RF USB dongle. I hope it won't interfere with my RF slide remote pro RF on my Roamio in the adjacent room?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Finalrinse said:


> Thanks, just ordered a RF USB dongle. I hope it won't interfere with my RF slide remote pro RF on my Roamio in the adjacent room?


No, it should not as they pair uniquely to each TiVo/Min.

Scott


----------



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> No, it should not as they pair uniquely to each TiVo/Min.
> 
> Scott


Great! Thanks


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Finalrinse said:


> Thanks, just ordered a RF USB dongle. I hope it won't interfere with my RF slide remote pro RF on my Roamio in the adjacent room?


Probably not needed but I change the remote address on all my Tivo's just to be safe.


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

Got my replacement Slide Pro remotes. They didn't send the USB RF dongles. Had to call CS again. Sigh.

At least, this time it only took 10 minutes to get them to ship 2 dongles.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

eric102 said:


> Probably not needed but I change the remote address on all my Tivo's just to be safe.


That should only apply to TiVo's in the same room and if they fall back to IR (but still good advice).

Scott


----------



## fredi (Apr 1, 2017)

Two hours and 49 minutes on the phone and one hang-up (them not me) and my replacement Slide Pro remote is on the way along with instruction on how to reset the old remote. As a thank you, I ordered a Mini VOX which should work with the Slide Pro remote


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks like the RC18 update is suppose to fix the old Bluetooth slide connection issue, don't have it on any of my minis yet so we shall see. https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Bluetooth is fixed! The RC18 update did the trick.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Can someone give me the Readers Digest version of this issue?

I have a brand new TiVo Slide Pro that I have never cracked open. I got it about a year or so ago as part of a customer retention "bonus" and just never took the time to open it up.

I currently have a TiVo Roamio Pro and a TiVo Roamio OTA (both have not been upgraded to Hydra yet).

Is my TiVo Slide Pro remote compatible with both of my Roamios? What about when I upgrade to Hydra?

Should I be contacting TiVo to get my TiVo Slide Pro replaced?

Thanks all!


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

MikeekiM said:


> Can someone give me the Readers Digest version of this issue?
> 
> I have a brand new TiVo Slide Pro that I have never cracked open. I got it about a year or so ago as part of a customer retention "bonus" and just never took the time to open it up.
> 
> ...


Your Slide Pro should be fine, this issue only affected the first gen Slides with the blue tooth dongle.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

eric102 said:


> Your Slide Pro should be fine, this issue only affected the first gen Slides with the blue tooth dongle.


Ah...got it... Thanks for the summary... Saved me a ton of time trying to translate whether this was impacting my situation or not...


----------



## phydeauxman (Jan 18, 2013)

Should you need a dongle in a mini for the keyboard on Slide Pro Remote to function? I bought 2 for my kids a while ago and they are just telling me now that the keyboard has never worked.


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

phydeauxman said:


> Should you need a dongle in a mini for the keyboard on Slide Pro Remote to function? I bought 2 for my kids a while ago and they are just telling me now that the keyboard has never worked.


Unless it's a version 2 Tivo Mini (TCD A93 000), you'll need an RF dongle.


----------



## bluraven (Dec 25, 2005)

This post is very similar to the problem I'm having but I've already got a slide pro remote and the qwerty keys are not working on a mini Vox using experience 3 (20.7.4.RC42-USH-11-A95). If I move the slide pro remote over to my bolt and pair it, the qwerty keys work fine. Move it back to the mini Vox and pair it, the qwerty keys dont work again. Tried calling support but they just want to swap my mini vox. Its brand new, I dont feel like this will resolve it. Anyone else experiencing this? Also tried using the RF dongle on the mini vox but it doesnt function at all using the dongle.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but the Slide is RF, and the Mini VOX is Bluetooth. So when you move it to the Mini, it actually uses IR, in which case qwerty won't work. If you can't get the RF dongle to work, assuming it's the correct one for the Slide, you're out of luck.

Ever considered using the qwerty on your phone instead?


----------



## bluraven (Dec 25, 2005)

The RF works on the mini vox (top buttons all work and amber light flashing with each press. It's like the mini vox chooses to ignore the qwerty buttons. Yeah I've used the phone keyboard, just not as convenient as having it right on the remote. I know voice would be even better than keyboard typing but I'm still not a fan of experience 4 which I'd have to use to do voice.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

The plot thickens (not running Hydra). You may have uncovered a bug. It will be interesting to see if anyone else has the same issue. I have a couple of Slide remotes and older Minis with RF dongles running Hydra, and my qwerty works fine.


----------



## bluraven (Dec 25, 2005)

Is there a way to report a bug to tivo so that they can replicate it and see it for themselves? I'm sure all they would need to do is roll back a mini vox to experience 3 and test the slide pro with it.


----------



## bluraven (Dec 25, 2005)

Tivo support said in an email to me "Upon validating the case, it is confirmed that Tivo Mini Vox is not compatible with the Slide Pro Remote's Qwerty functionality both for Tivo Experience 3 and 4 Softfware." That's a bummer.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

bluraven said:


> Tivo support said in an email to me "Upon validating the case, it is confirmed that Tivo Mini Vox is not compatible with the Slide Pro Remote's Qwerty functionality both for Tivo Experience 3 and 4 Softfware." That's a bummer.


I'm trying to get my arms around, why would this be the case (MiNi VOX working fine with Slide Pro remote's "top level" keys, but not with the hide-away qwerty keyboard), but am having a bit of a brain-f*rt right now.

Would this be a hardware or a software issue? If the latter, could a software update remedy matters? Just seems a shame for TiVo's new, "signature" Mini to have that limiting aspect.


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

So just so I'm sure here (I started the thread and read through it again today). There is no Tivo Slide Remote that works with the Tivo Mini VOX since that is Tivo Experience 3 software? Specifically the slide out keyboard will not work?

Kind of a bummer if that is the case...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

omelet1978 said:


> So just so I'm sure here (I started the thread and read through it again today). There is no Tivo Slide Remote that works with the Tivo Mini VOX since that is Tivo Experience 3 software? Specifically the slide out keyboard will not work?
> Kind of a bummer if that is the case...


It's my opinion that a A95 Mini with TE3 will not work with a regular remote in RF mode. I tried: Mini VOX, TE3, and RF Remote fails


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I have the original slide remote and the mini vox. Plug the dongle in, pair, and nada. Still won't work without line of site. Very annoying as my TV isn't in the code database so I need learning. Tired of multiple remotes and don't want a harmony in the living room when I shouldn't need it.


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just wanted to follow up on this.

I have a Tivo Bolt+ 3TB/6Tuner and the Slide Remote works fine. I recently was able to set up MOCA and get a new Tivo Mini Vox but from everything I'm reading on here there still is no Tivo Slide Remote that works with the Mini Vox? It's a shame bc I prefer the slide remote over voice control.


----------

